# BUENOS AIRES | L'Avenue Libertador | 123m | 403ft | 37 fl | U/C



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*BUENOS AIRES | L'Avenue Libertador​*
*Location*: Av. del Libertador 3858 - Palermo.
*Use*: residential.
*Floors:* 5 basements + 37 floors (90 units - 192 garages).
*Height*: 122.75 m
*Architect Studies*: BMA (Bodas, Miani, Anger) + Lopatin + *Zaha Hadid Architects*.
*Surface*: 43,000 m2.
*Developer*: Portland.
*Estimated end date*: 2021 (May):



Mayo65 said:


> *Renders de la web - Tanda 1:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mayo65 said:


> *Renders de la web - Tanda 2:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*Update Jun 25*:



Maxem said:


> Unas de ayer. Medio de espía jaja:
> 
> DSC_4212-01 by maxem.under, en Flickr
> 
> DSC_4214-01 by maxem.under, en Flickr


----------



## E-Q-ANIME (Aug 23, 2011)

I like this kind of designs for it's elegance, simplicity, soft and organic lines, obviously Zaha Hadid.
Lovely addition to the already magnificent Buenos Aires's skyline.

Este tipo de disenos me gustan mucho -elegancia, sencillez, lineas suaves y organicas-, 
obviamente Zaha Hadid. 
Linda adicion al siempre magnifico skyline de Buenos Aires.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Very unique and beautiful both inside and out...I like the way the interior views looking to the out side are framed by the unique shape of the building.


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

Update:



Mayo65 said:


> Fotin:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente:* https://www.nueva-ciudad.com.ar/advf/imagenes/editadas/5d693e4ec5c10_800x550.jpg





tortoncho said:


> Update de ayer.. Salio una foto gigapixel de infobae del rosedal pero también capotó la construcción de la torre.. Laburando están...


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*Jan 20*:



gonzabar_77 said:


> Bastante muerto cuando fotografié, habré pasado aprox. 6,30-7pm igual.


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*Feb 4*:



zorko said:


> De hoy


----------



## triodegradable (Apr 11, 2009)

Is this project under construction? Just wondering, I am from BS AS, but I am actually living in the USA.


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

*May*
















Source

















Source


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

Photos by @zorko on SkyscraperCity Argentina


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

*November 19:*

Photo by @zorko 









Render for reference:








Source


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

nice design.


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

Source

Photo by @Arislu


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

*27 Jan 2022 -* Photo by @Marioluis1 from SkyscraperCity Argentina:











*3 Feb 2022 -* Photos by @zorko from SkyscaperCity Argentina:


----------

